# What is your favourite/ most prized material possession?



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

Just curious what everyone's favourite possessions are. I'm not talking things you need, but items that you thoroughly enjoy, or have sentimental meaning towards and things like that. In slowly ridding myself of the things I never use, I've come to appreciate the things I really do love and would never want to give up.

My top three:

1. My super wide shower. It's a crazy shape made up by my landlord. Perfect for two, if you want to save water. :rolleyes2: But it's big enough to stretch in, you never touch the sides, and the pebbles under your feet are really nice to stand on. It may seem silly, but I freaking love this shower. 










2. My aquarium. This is my hobby when I'm not thinking about stocks. It's the reason I only ever see half a movie. I zone out and stare at this thing over and over and over. 72"x 24" x 22" if anyone is curious. I swear I'm pretty normal if you get to know me. 










3. My stereo. Nothing fancy, a small tube integrated amp made by Qinpu (china special but sounds great) and a vintage pair of Pioneer HPM-100. A little stereotypical but I love the look of these beasts and the sound nice too. Perfect for rock and roll.











So what do you guys love?


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow. That aquarium is _very_ impressive, jc. I'm curious what shape your shower is now. Would you care to throw up a picture on that as well? Can't leave us hanging after that description!

Some of mine:

1. My grandfather's bicycle that he passed down to me now that he is unable to ride. It's a 5-speed he picked up in the 80's at a garage sale, so that thing has history. Hardly a speck of rust on it, too.

2. This one is a bit odd: I have a flip-phone that is about 5.5 years old. Not that I love it, but I love that I've been able to keep it this long when some friends get new phones every year. I also love the reaction I get from people when I pull out that thing.

3. My backpack. It represents freedom. I carried it around Europe for 3 months, and I am sure it will accompany me on many more adventures.

4. Snowboard. There's no feeling like cruising down a mountain on a soft bed of powder. I was in Banff last weekend. Missed the dump of snow that they got during the week before that, as the runs were groomed by the time I got there, but some of the snow was still untouched off the runs. My snowboard makes me happy.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

We have a backpack that we have taken to 23 countries ,we retired it this year but had to keep it so I know what you mean  For me definitely it would be our boat ,this will be our 5th year having it and best stress reliever ever and have some of my best naps on that boat!


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

My Acura TL. It was the first car I researched, found and paid for myself. Previously, my husband did the picking and buying. He would bring them home I would look at them and say very nice and just drive. For some reason I had more time on my hands 8 years ago and decided to research cars!!!!!!! Loved dealing with the salesmen because many are honest and it is fun finding out who is not. I learned a lot and now I really appreciate the buying process enough to do it as rarely as possible. I also appreciate the wonderful machine my car is.


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

1. A tiny pink ceramic elephant that my grandmother, who has long since died. gave me. I still remember her giving it to me; I was smaller than the bureau she plucked it from. She told me to always have it face the sun. I took that comment literally for years, but now I think she meant it allegorically for me. 

2. Photographs -- whether they're ones I've taken on trips or collected. Always pleased to be reminded of happy times and an alterative way of life, and to see pics of strangers long since dead and wonder what their lives were like all those years ago.

3. My custom-made black and pink wetsuit. Keeps me toasty when diving, and makes my waist look small and my tummy flat. :tongue-new:


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

Aha, Barwelle, I was going to post a pic of the shower, but I thought that would be weird. I added it in to my post though. You get the idea, but it's hard to convey. It's very basic, just roomier front to back and not as long as a typical shower. 

The aquarium has changed some too, the ferns (just babies in the pic) grew out and really shaded all the stem plants so I pulled the stems and moved the ferns around. It looks more jungle-esque and simple. Plus, the ferns grow much more slowly. The aquarium is automated to the point where I do weekly water changes and trimming. The ferts, CO2 tank and major maintenance is done every two months or so. Very little work for an aquarium this size. CO2 injection is automated. Fertilizer dosing is automated. Staple food feeding is automated. Well... people ask why I have it if I don't have to do anything and it's simply because I love watching it. I love seeing it grow and change and some fish are downright interesting to watch.

So, a 5.5 year old flip phone? That's unheard of. My iPhone at two years is the first I've had last that long. It's still like new though, cleaned it up yesterday and it has one tiny scuff on one side and that's it. Not bad for being in my pocket getting beaten around at work everyday.

I'm jealous of your guys' backpacks. I've done very little travelling so far, hopefully the future hold some more for me. 

I love boating though, Marina, and my dad used to have a speed boat when I was a kid. Hopefully I'll have one again some day.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Probably my favorite is this Rhino I picked up at a roadside market in South Africa in 1983:










Followed by the Shetani purchased in Tanzania in 1988:










Simple things for a simple person, I guess.


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

I really like my jeep ... from the sunroof right down to the limited-slip rear differential ... a really nice ride ... 









... and ... my batcave to get away to that includes the home gym with media server/large screen TV for 1 1/2 hour or so workout per day, hot tub for after the workout ... and ... my triple screen computer gaming setup used mostly in January/February ... currently replaying Skyrim, working on my smithing skills ... and that's about it for favorite material things ... well ok, I do really like the new to me 24' pontoon boat that's currently under wraps down in the 1000 Islands.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I find it a difficult question to answer because I don't tend to prize any of my possessions. The things I prize most are the memories of our family vacations. However, if I had to pick one thing perhaps it would be the kayak my wife gave me for my 50th birthday or the 1958 Canadian silver dollar that my grandfather gave me. (He had a silver dollar collection and gave each grandchild one silver dollar when they were born.)

By the way this lack of "prizing" possessions seems to occasionally get me in the dog-house with my wife as she's one of these people who seems to place emotional significance to everything. (I'm still trying to convince her to get rid of some of my now adult and teenage children's toys.)


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Great idea for a thread....

What I value in my favorite things isn't always the items themselves - its the memories that come attached to them.

For example, my kevlar Telkwa touring kayak - a beautiful boat to look at and paddle, yes, but some of the experiences I've had while in the cockpit will never be forgotten. Once while paddling in Boundary Pass, I wasn't paying attention to my surroundings like I should and I found that a pod of Orcas had approached from behind (usually you can hear them spouting from a mile away and give them a wide berth) - it was too late to get out of the way - I will admit to being quite terrified. The leading members of the pod were about 20 metres behind, then they submerged and I knew they were now BENEATH me.... the I felt myself rise about 2 feet - the mass of the orcas had litterally displaced the water and lifted me up - never felt so small and powerless. I had no doubt that they knew I was there because the pod of perhaps 30 whales calmly passed either close beside me, or beneath... 

Then the day I came upon a labouring harbour porpoise that I think may have been hit by a boat - it was swimming in circles, listing on one side, trying valiantly to keep its blowhole above the waterline - I looked into its eye and I know it saw me as well. I will never forget it.

Is it any wonder I am trying to save enough to quit work so that I can experience more things like this?


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow, Jon Snow, those are some amazing experiences. I read the story to my GF because she is fascinated by whales. So much so that she is working towards a PhD in marine biology.

Spidey, I really agree with you. I can see that people here are interpreting the question in their own ways. I for example listed the things that bring me the most enjoyment from use. Out of my day, I collectively enjoy those three items for the longest period of time. I am a very sentimental person, and I have very different items that I would never give up. Photographs are very important to me, but there are also certain songs I would never give up, things of that nature. I am however trying to curb my attachment to memories via items and now we have a box we put the most important items in. My mother has one from childhood and now my gf and I share a shoe box that contains small items that act as memory kick starts for our time together. It's amazing the details you can remember when you have a smell, or a small item to trigger a memory.

Rikk, I never did value vehicles much. Until my dad got a '67 Camaro RS/SS that is. But, that's not my possession so... It looks like you value the items like me, things you use regularly. 

Nemo2, I really dig those pieces. I always pick up wood carvings when I see something that looks interesting. I have a few masks, a small elephant, a buddha and some others. Nothing fancy or valuable, just pieces I liked. I also have a wooden carved robin that was done for my grandmother that she left to me when she passed. I would have to ask who the artist was, I can't remember at the moment.

Cedebe, do you have a picture of that elephant? I'd like to see it.

Spirit, Acura TL, nice car. I really liked the look of the model a few years back, around 2007. More expensive than any car I could ever own though. Nice choice.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Passport and wedding ring. (Posting from an airport lounge.)


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

My most precious possessions are sweaters that my mom had knitted for me even they are all worned and tattered now And a Tudor watch for my 16th birthday from my dad.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

jcgd said:


> Nemo2, I really dig those pieces. I always pick up wood carvings when I see something that looks interesting. I have a few masks, a small elephant, a buddha and some others. Nothing fancy or valuable, just pieces I liked.


Here are a couple more that I like, (although not as much as the Rhino); the first is a bowl, (that someone previously attempted to fix at the rim opposite the handle), that I found in a Riyadh market, and the other two are of a 'fancy water carrier' I picked up in Jozi in '83........the links in the chain are, or appear to be, carved from one unbroken length of wood:


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

(In Japan, mended bowls are often considered "more beautiful" than bowls that have never been broken in the first place - see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kintsugi)

(late plane finally boarding)


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Fun thread! 

jcgd, what's your lighting situation on that tank? I haven't had an aquarium for several years now but when I didn't I could never keep my damn plants alive for more than a month or two. Yours look great!


I'd say my cellphone, which I've had for nearly 7 years now. I got a new one a few years back, but it broke after 8 months so I popped the card back in this one and it just keeps on going. When I get tipsy sometime I bring it out and drop it on a concrete floor as a show of it's indestructibility (probably a stupid thing to do). It's worthless, and I've been offered free pity phones which are significant upgrades from several friends, but I'm keeping this baby until it's dead for sure!

I also have a gold coin that I found in my change!! which I think is insane. It's from 1913 and has about 0.2OZ of gold. Found it 6 months ago in my "strange coins bucket" that I've had sitting around for the past 10-12 years and finally decided to sort through. 

I also have several excellent photographs that I'd be pretty upset about losing.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

An old beat up Rolex watch that may dad gave to me about 30 years ago. Ken Thompson gave it to him in the 60's. It works. 








My 20 year old Bayliner that I bought for $250, then dumped another $3k into and busted my back for 2 summers making it basically a new boat. I pulled the ailing 4 cylinder motor and fitted a V6.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

peterk said:


> Fun thread!
> 
> jcgd, what's your lighting situation on that tank? I haven't had an aquarium for several years now but when I didn't I could never keep my damn plants alive for more than a month or two. Yours look great!


Why thank you. I use LED lighting. Built the fixture myself. You can see the build thread here if you like. It works well, but would be much better suited to growing coral in a marine tank. It's much too powerful so I have it up very high and turned down quite a bit. It's crazy the amount of light these new generation LEDs put out. If I was doing it again I would go back to T5HO. They still provide more than enough light and you can get some beautiful fixtures that still have dimming and other fancy fixtures. The dimming is a feature I would never like to give up again.



hystat said:


> My 20 year old Bayliner that I bought for $250, then dumped another $3k into and busted my back for 2 summers making it basically a new boat. I pulled the ailing 4 cylinder motor and fitted a V6.


$250? Holy, that's cheap. What kind of condition WAS it in? Any pics? It's a beautiful boat now, makes me jealous. I can't wait to have a boat. I'll be getting one when I'm back in Nova Scotia. Not worth the effort in Calgary, very few lakes close by. And the ones that are around are packed.

I wouldn't mind doing a similar project with my father. He had a 18' when I was a kid. We did a lot of skiing/ tubing/ knee boarding. A similar project would be excellent for us.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I don't really have any prized possessions so maybe I will go with my Xbox until a newer version of the Xbox comes out.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Yes it looks like the lighting technology on new tanks has improved a lot in the last 10 years. All I ever had on my 30g tanks was a single T8 fixture and it never grew any plants! I'll probably get a new tank in the next year or so and am hopeful the LEDs will be a big improvement.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

jcgd said:


> $250? Holy, that's cheap. What kind of condition WAS it in?


The boat was actually in pretty good shape structurally and even cosmetically. The engine was toast and the outdrive had been stolen. A few cushions had to get reupholstered, and the roof was in shreds, but the resto was 90% mechanical (I rebuilt a 3.8L V6 engine, and bought a new outdrive and manifolds, Y pipe etc....new roof and travel cover - that's where the $3K went)


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

For me it is a simple Birks watch that DW bought for me. It has a personal inscription on the back. I have had it in for repair (lifetime warranty) three times and retired all my "fun" watches.

Second is a picture of me and my father, brother and two sons on the curved stairway of our house. Three generations of Cowan boys.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Kawis sure look great in green, but Subarus look even better in blue :biggrin:




MoneyGal said:


> Passport and wedding ring. (Posting from an airport lounge.)


Nice. I just had my first work visa rejected today :chargrined:












Hand made Chinese thing with random pocket change. First gift from gf
Scratched up pencil I used for exams and carry on flights. High school grad gift
B&W pictures of grandfathers. One in Belgium and one in front of the old farm house


----------



## 44545 (Feb 14, 2012)

One custom made:

My orthotic insoles. (Thanks Sole-Fit)










Two mass produced:

Patagonia Stealth Atom fly fishing sling bag.










Nike SFB boots, my everyday footwear. (combat boot built on a Nike Free type last)










Happy feet make a happy CJ.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

MODE: Cool pics, I always love older pictures


----------



## Pennypincher (Dec 3, 2012)

ipad!! even though my kids seem to think they own it.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

The things I value have more sentimental value to me than anything else, for example this camera I got from my grand parents, it was a gift for their wedding in mid 1920, all still intact, I bet it still works.










I also love the family photos we have from the turn of the century when my grand parents were babies, some even from before they were born, my next project is to have them properly displayed in our dining room. They have a character that is difficult to replicate in photoshop.

This camera was given to me by my wife, it's the thought that counts, not very valuable but looks great and wouldn't want to sell it for multiple of it's actual value.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

*jcgd,* I love the aquarium.

When I bought my house I was going to spend $2k on a 90Gallon and do everything live with the CO2 and the whole bit. I actually got $200 off from the store as I spoke with the manager and bargained a deal.

Long story short - I never bought the tank. I figured $2k would be better spent on the mortgage, and that I wouldn't have much time for the aquarium, since I spend most of my time in Mississauga, away from my home. Plus, I took into consideration water changes and electricity bills and what not...

I will eventually get another one.

I used to have a very nicely planted and live 29G aquarium. I loved it!

Your tank looks great. Have you ever thought about entering an aquascaping contest? I am sure you could win.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

My car used to be my most prized material possession.

However, since I bought the house, I think that my house is now my most prized possession. I am constantly cleaning the house and worrying about things breaking or getting damaged. The car is probably a close second.

My tobacco pipe, which I have posted pictures of before, would be my 3rd most prized possession.


----------



## snowbird (Jun 14, 2012)

Great thread, i don't really form attachments to any possessions but mine has to be 
1. My collection of books..all 255 of them and counting
2. Old family photos


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

1. My iPad. I know this sounds lame, but I hate clutter, and what used to occupy space for books, DVD's etc. is now stored on the iPad. It does most things a computer can do, but turns on in 10 seconds and is the size of a magazine. Way easier to travel with than a laptop, watching movies or reading books on an airplane is awesome. It is probably the best bang for the buck purchase I've made in my entire life.

2. Chartered Accountant Diploma - this represents a 4 year undergrad degree (plus 1 year of coop work terms), 3 years articling at a firm (working 50-60 hours/week from January-April) while working through CASB and the UFE.

3. Can I count my fiancee's engagement ring? Technically its not mine, but I did spend a small fortune to buy it. I don't buy many material things, but her engagement ring is the one extravagant possession I have and I love showing it off.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

mp3 player
ski equipment: cheap skis but have dialed in delta angle, aligned & bof on CoRS, knee bindings that protect ACL & ski boots that I would like to up grade to carbon fiber with zipfit liners.


----------



## Celso (Jun 5, 2012)

It seems silly, but currently it's my old post war Marx tinplate train set. It's over 60 years old, but it still runs like new. 








The other is my German market '94 BMW 525i Sport, Full M-tech package with M5 alcantara interior. There were only 500 made and out of every car i've owned this is the only one i can see my self keeping for a very long time.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

My spruce top Epiphone Casino, my Wedgewood dinner service, my Eames chair.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Books/cards/certain gifts/letters/photos/piano/videos.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

My grandfather's keychain that he used to keep his post office key on. As a kid, my grandfather and I would walk to the post office (small Prairie town) to get the mail. It represents good memories.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I knew a thread like this existed but it took me awhile to find it - better than starting a new thread (I've never created a thread here for some reason).

I was wandering around my gulf island acerage and I was suddenly struck by the thought that I OWN this:

View attachment 306


Not the bike, its only there to provide some scale - this tree is a California Redwood, not normally native to Canada, or BC for that matter, but for some reason this thing is thriving on my property. Apparently, someone in the early 1900's brought a seedling from northern California and planted it and it now has a trunk girth of over 7m and growing FAST - I measure it every year and it gained 6 inches in thickness just this past year. Makes me sad that I will long dead and buried when this tree reaches its true potential. Standing beside this magnificent lifeform is humbling - kinda flaky I know, but deep down I'm sorta a nature lovin' hippy.... :biggrin:


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

The Certina watch that my wife bought for me in Zurich on our 1st anniversary 38 odd years ago. Takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin' 

I have never seen another one quite like it.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Jon_Snow said:


> I knew a thread like this existed but it took me awhile to find it - better than starting a new thread (I've never created a thread here for some reason).
> 
> I was wandering around my gulf island acerage and I was suddenly struck by the thought that I OWN this:
> 
> View attachment 306



the thought of all the edible & medicinal plants that you must have on the property is making me green w envy ...

but couldn't you load your pix as







instead of as attachments though? that way outsiders & lurkers could see em


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Jon_Snow said:


> Not the bike, its only there to provide some scale - this tree is a California Redwood, not normally native to Canada, or BC for that matter, but for some reason this thing is thriving on my property. Makes me sad that I will long dead and buried when this tree reaches its true potential. Standing beside this magnificent lifeform is humbling - kinda flaky I know, but deep down I'm sorta a nature lovin' hippy


Earlier this year, I had the good fortune of visiting Muir Woods forest in California and felt the exact same way as you describe.
These trees are a testament to the beauty and versatility of nature.
You are indeed fortunate to have one growing right on your property.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Crump, I really want to see those California giants someday... My tree is but a sapling compared to them....

Humble, part of the reason why I yammer on and on about early retirement is that I have 10 acres of bountiful land just waiting for me across the Strait of Georgia - like you said it is indeed a treasure trove of natures bounty (not to mention fish, crabs, prawns, clams, oysters just off shore). A fair bit of elbow grease is needed to get things going - my visit to the land one or two weekends of the month doesn't cut it.

I have visions of an organic hobby farm dancing in my head.... Forget the fact that my knowledge of farming (or gardening) is pretty much nil. :tongue-new:


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

wow, i wasn't even thinking of the seafood!

one could probably live off land n sea forever on your 10 acres, although me i'd miss coffee, cream, sugar, eggs, chocolate & almond cake so much that i'd be sneaking into town once a week ...

wild edibles are what interest me. They've been the rage at expensive restaurants for nearly 2 decades, the pickers who supply these restaurants are now even beginning to get on in years. Meanwhile the foraging public has arrived in the fields & forest glades en très grand nombre. So numerous that i quite often worry about the sustainability of some plant growths.

to address this issue, a wild-organic-farm industry has appeared. Goldenseal, for example, is a valuable plant that's endangered due to over-harvesting. But growers are now cultivating goldenseal in "wild" habitats on their farms.

here is a famous & well-established wild foods business in BC. They've branched out into the US & appear to be thriving. The website doesn't seem to show it, but i believe the greater part of their business is - & always has been - fresh wild product.

http://mikuni.myshopify.com/


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

I've got a 1968 Gibson Les Paul Gold top guitar that I've had for almost thirty years. It's gorgeous and is a large part of me.


----------



## jordan_paul (Jul 1, 2013)

Here's a picture of one of the most important things I own. It's a Winchester Model 1200 Trap Numbered Special Edition (499 out of 500). It has a nicer mahogany stock and fore end as well as a 24 ckt gold trigger and safety pin. It was made in 1964 and until my parents gave it to me when I turned 16 it wasn't fired. Since then I've put a ton of rounds down the pipe but it shoots clean and it was the first gun I shot 25/25 in trap. I can't wait to pass it down to my future kids.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

indexxx said:


> I've got a 1968 Gibson Les Paul Gold top guitar that I've had for almost thirty years. It's gorgeous and is a large part of me.


I think pics are mandatory in this thread, indexxx... drool....


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello Hystat- Here's a couple of shots of my baby- it was in this exact state of weathering when I bought it; I haven't put a mark on it in 30 years. I have no idea how someone could have worn it down so much- it's the most beat-up looking Paul I've ever seen. when I bought it (for $400 out of a newspaper classified), it would have been only about 17 years old, but someone had played their heart into it to get it to look like this. I love the burnout where the pickguard should be, the guy rested his fingers there when he played. The pickups were replaced by the original owner and are Gibson patent-sticker humbuckers from the first year or two of production in the early 60's- the exact same pickups as the ultra-valuable PAFs except for the sticker. Lots of the hardware has been changed due to age and wear. It plays and sounds like God.

Cheers!


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

awesome LP! thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## houska (Feb 6, 2010)

indexxx said:


> I've got a 1968 Gibson Les Paul Gold top guitar that I've had for almost thirty years. It's gorgeous and is a large part of me.


+1. For us, it's musical instruments as well. My wife's grand piano that was the first piece of furniture when we bought our house. My clarinets. Then a variety of objects from our travels, e.g. Sumba and Flores ikat textiles from Indonesia.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have to go with my house as well. I am on a low bank sandy beach with at least 200 yards separating me from either neighbour. I look West out over the channel to the mountains on Vancouver Island. Lots of big evergreens, aquatic wildlife, deer, no racoons, no people. The punchline is.... the local pub is a 5 minute walk away. All the other amenities... highspeed internet, phone, cable, liquor store. I keep pinching myself.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Frost is on the pumpkin, so it is curling season around the corner.

Prize my crusty curling shoes and an even crustier curling broom. We have a men's team that curls 2 nights a week until men's bonspiel in March.
They have carried me thru ups and downs, have forgotten them overnight or discarded in the snow bank but we always come back ready to hit the ice.

Our team is one shot from the Brier......(we think!)


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

hystat said:


> awesome LP! thanks for posting the pics.


My pleasure!


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Don't want to come across as creepy Steve, but I've seen your place from above on Google Earth... it is indeed a nice looking spot. I'm on one of the southern most islands - if there is a better place to live in Canada I'd like to see it - I pinch myself regularly as well. As I type this I can see seals swimming around the kelp beds as the sun rises on a glorious thanksgiving day. Walked 20 yards to the beach and took this with my iPad this morning. Tempted to pull the kayak out and go for a paddle.... 

View attachment 316


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Good for you Jon, your spot looks awesome.

Have travelled pretty much all over Canada (except far north Artic) and really marvel at our good fortune living here with stable government and economy then this beautifull land thrown in.

Truly is a day for Thanksgiving!


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

indexxx said:


> I've got a 1968 Gibson Les Paul Gold top guitar that I've had for almost thirty years. It's gorgeous and is a large part of me.


Are those pickups original? I'll trade you my Epiphone for it!


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

underemployedactor said:


> Are those pickups original? I'll trade you my Epiphone for it!


No, originally it would have had P-90's. Whoever owned it before me replaced them with Patent-Sticker Gibson Humbuckers from the first few years of production, 1962-65. They are almost the exact same pickup as the legendary (and incredibly expensive) holy grail of guitar pickups, the PAF. PAFs have a sticker that says 'Patent Applied For", while mine has a "Patent #......." sticker.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

nice. we should probably have a guitar thread, but it's all relevant. Musical instruments are a great investment.... not always in a monetary sense. 
I have an Agile LP copy that I really love. I have never committed to a "real" guitar or a vintage instrument. Only vintage thing I have is an old Garnet tube practice amp. 

I have a Vox Tonelab SE and a couple of newer lower wattage tube amps. My fave being a Blackheart Handsome Devil head I run into a 2X12 cab. Unbelievable volume and tone for 15W. I jam with a drummer that hits pretty hard and the volume and gain are never above 5.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Jon_Snow said:


> Crump, I really want to see those California giants someday...


Not the same as seeing them in person, but here are a couple of my pictures from this spring.
Too bad I did not have a camera with a wide enough zoom to capture those 300 ft. giants.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow, gorgeous green giants ... the air there must be 100% oxygenated! :calm:


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Beaver101 said:


> Wow, gorgeous green giants ... the air there must be 100% oxygenated!


Driving from the Golden Gate bridge into the Muir woods in the middle of the afternoon, there was a perceptible drop in the temperature by at least 5 degrees, if not more.


----------

